# Paph lowii bloom frequency?



## ScottMcC (Mar 31, 2007)

My paph lowii just finished blooming last week, so I cut the spike back. It's a two growth plant, and both are pretty good sized. Well, lo and behold, the other growth now has a spike just beginning to emerge. Obviously I'm thrilled, but I just wanted to know, how "normal" is this? Do lowii's bloom multiple times a year on a regular basis? And, since there are only two growths, will it be a couple years before it blooms again?


----------



## kmarch (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Scott,

It sounds like your 2 growths were just mature enough to bloom and the conditions were right so they did. Since Paphs bloom only once from each "fan" of leaves or growth, it's more like you have 2 plants blooming rather than one plant blooming twice. I believe your lowii will bloom again when your plant's new growths reach the size the current blooming growths are.

Enjoy the display! And post some pics when you get the chance so we can enjoy them with you!

Cheers


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2007)

Lowiis are about the fastest growing and most prolific multifloral. I get at least one blooming per year out of mine, but 2-3 spikes per year is more normal. It seems like it only takes about 9 months to mature a growth.


----------



## ScottMcC (Mar 31, 2007)

That's what I thought. But like I said, I'm still thrilled that it's blooming!

This is a picture of the first blooms. The cross is lowii 'Princehouse' x lowii.


----------

